# How can I stop hyper active playing?



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

As per the title, I have an 11 month old male GSD uncut. He is a hyper, working line, straight backed beauty. But he's nuts. My breeder whom keeps in very close contact with me is telling me to get him involved in an activity to "give him a job to do". 

He will be 1 on October 1st and as per my vet and other people's experience, GSD's don't really mature until 2-3 years old. I don't want to hate my dog for 2-3 years before he calms down. That's terrible. 

We went through obedience, for two classes and he did fine, albeit a bit drooly but whatever. We tried agility, learned he didn't like it and got too big for the courses that were around us with mostly Border Collies. 

His tendencies include: 

1. Running around the house like he was asked to search it, like he doesn't trust the rest of the house. FYI since he was a puppy he has been in the living room and mostly the kitchen. We moved his crate in the basement where it is cooler, more room and easier to clean his never ending shedding. But he's fine with that, he will go into his crate willingly especially if it's hot out. I don't understand the need to run laps around the house and scour the place. 

2. Barking at everything that moves. I am told this is normal. Whatever not the biggest problem on my list. We don't get mail from USPS anymore, they gave us a PO Box after he hopped the fence and chased a mail man down 3 blocks and barricaded them into their truck for 20 minutes. Then he proceeded to destroy the fence, again not the biggest problem as it was old and looked gross before we got him anyways. 

3. Biggest problem: mouthing. I cannot stop his relentless mouthing. He doesn't exert force because he can hurt me if he really wanted to but **** it sucks. It hurts, it's gross and he won't stop. It's like he's been watching bitework Youtube videos or something lol. I notice this behavior whenever I try to run with him or play. I think he thinks it's a form of playing but when I don't like the mouthing I stop and give him my back without any attention. It does not stop this. It gets worse if your sitting on the ground. If I am lower than him he goes absolutely nuts. Like his world just fell apart. Then he starts mouthing and tugging on my arms like they're toys. At no time does he growl or make any noises. He genuinely wants to play and he's hyper, I get that. But this needs to stop. He's gone through 4 H&M hoodies. Luckily their like 15 bucks a pop. For sizing sake, he's about 105 pounds (confirmed at my vets office on a scale post dinner for him with an additional half a can of spray cheese to make him "place" on the **** scale) and he's explosive in speed. Normally he's just lazy but when he plays OMG it's terrifying lol. 

If this isn't the right place to post this I apologize, I only forum on car forums. My dad and granddad both had GSD's but had them in the old country AKA outside dogs that they would just feed. Not as close as it is here or at least nowadays at least. 

I want to thank anyone with any advice from the get go. I really like him and lately my parents have been suggesting an older dog to help calm him down or at least play with him so that we won't have to haha.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

My female turned 10 months this month and omg it has been a dramatic change. She's back to mouthing she's back to going crazy around the house. She acts like she doesn't get tired. She fights her sleep. I think maybe it's the age thing where there going through weird changes. I have to exercise her way more than I use to. I have to make training very challenging


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am not trying to be rude, but why did you get him?

Just for reference, my male did not grab a brain until he was about 5.

Your dog needs a job. Something, anything that will challenge his brain as well as his body. These dogs are not couch potatoes and if you thought you were going to get away with a polite stroll through the neighborhood once a day, think again. I spend hours everyday entertaining my dogs. We play fetch and find it and do basic obedience drills and work on manners and play more fetch and then some tag and then more find it and on and on.
You say he acts like he is searching, give him something to search for. Hide a favorite toy and have him find it. Start easy until he gets the idea, and then make it gradually more difficult. Stuff his food in a treat ball instead of his dish. But interact with him, he wants your attention and these are not dogs who enjoy being away from their people.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Everyone is going to tell you the same. Get up and get moving with your dog. Glad you tried Agility but you can't throw your hands up and quit. Try dock diving in the summer, try IPO, try herding if you can find it, try Treibball if it is nearby. But it reads like your dog may love nose work! Patton does IPO and he loves the bite work and he loves tracking! In fact I have him search for my cup of coffee in the morning (hubby likes to hide it on me). 

As far as walks go, we have about a two mile minimum each day...unless it is really hot and muggy out. Oh, and my dog is 20 months old.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, we are all going to tell you the same thing. You have a WORKING dog ... that means he needs a job. He's running around the house because he is BORED. 

I posted in a different thread all the things I do with my dog: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...2-am-i-doing-enough-my-gsd-2.html#post7238882

Your dog might not like some things, which is fine, but there is something out there you and your dog can have a blast doing together.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

This is what I would do....

I would start an exercise program for myself. I don't know where you live but can you start jogging? He is a bit young for mountain biking and you would have to be careful on downhills so as not to jar joints but that is a possibility. I be this dog needs 5 miles a day.

Next I would get a trainer that knows the protection breed and can help YOU learn to read your dog and train him. He needs to learn to be obedient (chasing and pinning people is not obedient) and he needs to learn to cap his energy and focus it on a job. He sounds like he cannot cap his energy but he will only learn to cap it when you learn what you are doing. I am a fan (especially in these circumstances) of one on one training with a GOOD trainer. Expensive yes but usually worth the investment. 

I would find the job. Commit to something. I'm sure you could have committed to agility. If not that, nose work or just the tracking part of IPO. YOU got the working line dog, YOU need to step it up and get in the mind set that it is time to invest heavily in this dog so that you can start to really enjoy him and his capability.

If you are uninterested in the above... maybe it is time for a really heart focused reality check... is this the right dog for you and your family.

Give him what he deserves.


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

We tried bitework a few weeks ago. That didn't go well since every sleeve he sees now he wants to bite and hang on. Good quality to have I guess, but probably needs more training with it. I'll walk him more and take him to the dog park more often I guess.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

You need to commit to something. Did you work with a trainer on bite work? A GOOD trainer would not shove a bite sleeve at him once and say good to go. YOU NEED TO COMMIT.

The comment about Oh just go to the dog park is totally giving up. Look inside and see if you can commit to this dogs needs.

Step it up... or...


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

Flirt pole really tires our male out. 10 minutes of flirt pole with obedience followed by a walk makes for a tired dog. Also Rally obedience, which really makes him think. Makes me think, too. Our trainer also said to expect an energy boost now that the weather is cooling off.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Sharocks said:


> We tried bitework a few weeks ago. That didn't go well since every sleeve he sees now he wants to bite and hang on. Good quality to have I guess, but probably needs more training with it. I'll walk him more and take him to the dog park more often I guess.


This is SAD so VERY VERY SAD. 

You have a WORKING dog ... get off your butt and work it ... make it think, teach it, guide it ... this dog is capable of so much ... did you even read the link I posted?

Do you have any idea what your dog is capable of doing?

I'm not going to apologize for coming across as biatch ... but come on ... you got a dog that is capable of working all day, and all you want to do it take it out to dog park more often?

Why did you get the dog?


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> I am not trying to be rude, but why did you get him?
> 
> Just for reference, my male did not grab a brain until he was about 5.
> 
> ...


So he isn't that bad, just plays very rough. We are trying to re-direct his energy to other tasks. 5 years is a long time but I'm willing to work at it. Our last shepherd died in 2000 after we put him down due to failed hips. So it's a little new to have a puppy with this much energy at first. 



car2ner said:


> Everyone is going to tell you the same. Get up and get moving with your dog. Glad you tried Agility but you can't throw your hands up and quit. Try dock diving in the summer, try IPO, try herding if you can find it, try Treibball if it is nearby. But it reads like your dog may love nose work! Patton does IPO and he loves the bite work and he loves tracking! In fact I have him search for my cup of coffee in the morning (hubby likes to hide it on me).
> 
> As far as walks go, we have about a two mile minimum each day...unless it is really hot and muggy out. Oh, and my dog is 20 months old.


I'm telling you his head is on the ground all the time. I swear he's a bloodhound lol. Nosework is hard to find around me but I will look into more. 



Kyleigh said:


> Yes, we are all going to tell you the same thing. You have a WORKING dog ... that means he needs a job. He's running around the house because he is BORED.
> 
> I posted in a different thread all the things I do with my dog: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...2-am-i-doing-enough-my-gsd-2.html#post7238882
> 
> Your dog might not like some things, which is fine, but there is something out there you and your dog can have a blast doing together.


Exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for that post. I don't mind him doing things that I don't like, I just don't want to be the recipient of his pent up energy. 



DutchKarin said:


> This is what I would do....
> 
> I would start an exercise program for myself. I don't know where you live but can you start jogging? He is a bit young for mountain biking and you would have to be careful on downhills so as not to jar joints but that is a possibility. I be this dog needs 5 miles a day.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, we have gone through a few trainers and the last one was the best in terms of understanding the breed and protection. We knew going into it that he wouldn't be a couch potato. I'm essentially trying to find an activity that he can do that benefits him. IPO is a tad strenuous, but I know very little about sporting. 



DutchKarin said:


> You need to commit to something. Did you work with a trainer on bite work? A GOOD trainer would not shove a bite sleeve at him once and say good to go. YOU NEED TO COMMIT.
> 
> The comment about Oh just go to the dog park is totally giving up. Look inside and see if you can commit to this dogs needs.
> 
> Step it up... or...


The trainer works specifically with these breeds and he has noticed that the dog has a ton of drive and can maintain focused. Which is great. Flirt pole was used for a little while and he tried working with the sleeve. That was the only experience my dog has had with any protection work or anything like that. He seemed to enjoy it and he was obedient throughout the process. I like the "job" but I'm not sure if this is the best for him. 



DaisyDaws said:


> Flirt pole really tires our male out. 10 minutes of flirt pole with obedience followed by a walk makes for a tired dog. Also Rally obedience, which really makes him think. Makes me think, too. Our trainer also said to expect an energy boost now that the weather is cooling off.


It definitely works! Strictly walking doesn't work out well haha.



Kyleigh said:


> This is SAD so VERY VERY SAD.
> 
> You have a WORKING dog ... get off your butt and work it ... make it think, teach it, guide it ... this dog is capable of so much ... did you even read the link I posted?
> 
> ...


1. I'm not just sitting at home, I work during the week. I work in finance so I'm not home for the majority of the day. He is inside essentially by himself for the most part of the day. 

2. Yes we realized what we got when we got him, knew the amount of time and energy we would have to invest more or less for his well being. This is not about that, this is about re-directing his energy to something else that I can do with him when I get home from work. I don't have a sleeve to practice bitework on. As stated above the flirt pole is a great idea, I'll have to order on online since it does seem to work very well. 

3. I read your link after I posted the latest in his training escapades. It is very informative and I am definitely not doing enough. During the day he is most definitely bored. He isn't allowed to roam the house free because he will wreck things out of boredom I'm sure but he has the porch, the yard and the basement to move if you will. 

4. I got the dog because I wanted one. My dad has had 2 and my granddad has had 3. I've been around them a lot but they were very different from my dog. Clearly I'm not doing something right. But my dad never had to pay for training or do protection work or IPO or whatever to get the dog straight. Then again he had the dogs in the old country where the dog isn't so much as a family member as it is here. We have a very different approach to training, my dad and I, as you can tell. 

In other news he walks fine, doesn't pull, sits, heels, comes back etc. Obedience is okay (could use a refresher with a clicker for sure) but it's the playing that is bothering me. It's way too rough for my taste. I can deal with drool etc and the jumping. The mouthing adds another layer of frustration to the mix. I've tried bitter apple spray, tried rubbing the roof of his mouth, tried yipping or yelping, to no avail. He is relentless with it. 

I really appreciate the responses btw!


----------



## Biznitch15 (Apr 15, 2014)

???


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

We do have a dog walker come by but that isn't enough because she comes by twice a day. I get that he's bored and he wants to play, I just need suggestions on how to play with him so that he isn't chewing my arm up with a smile on. I am essentially trying to get 6-8 hours of energy out in about 4. I gotta sweat haha


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

Biznitch15 said:


> ???


Question? Or just alarmed?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Sharocks, I'm glad to see that you are taking to heart what people are taking the time to type out ... but .. I work all day too, and I still do lots of different things with my dog. 

Training should be part of your dog's life - not just commands given every now and then. These dogs are smart. 

For example - I taught Kyleigh slow, fast, wait, stop, let's go ... I use these commands in the house / on walks / off leash, etc. 

When I'm going up the stairs in the house, I'll say go slow and she walks SLOWLY ... or I'll say go fast and she gets to run up the stairs. When she's at the first set I'll say wait, and then sometimes I'll get her to wait until I go up the stairs first. Then I'll put her in a down / sit / stay for a couple of minutes, leave the area, then come back and release her. 

You could play hide and seek with your dog. Throw a ball down the hallway - your dog goes to get the ball you run and hide somewhere, the dog has to find you. Call him ONCE so he gets the idea. It might take him 10 minutes to find you but he's WORKING and THINKING ... mental exercise will tire out any dog much faster than physical demands. 

Good luck, and have fun with him.


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

Kyleigh said:


> Sharocks, I'm glad to see that you are taking to heart what people are taking the time to type out ... but .. I work all day too, and I still do lots of different things with my dog.
> 
> Training should be part of your dog's life - not just commands given every now and then. These dogs are smart.
> 
> ...


He's tons of fun, Waffles overall has been a great dog. Housebroken at 14 weeks, crate trained since day one, easy on leash work etc. He loves going to the dog park which is why I suggested it. It physically can take out a lot of energy even though I know it does almost nothing for him mentally. It's the mental frustration I think I'm getting back from him. My schedule goes as follows, 7 AM he's out in yard doing whatever, back in by 7:30, I go to work, I get home at 7 PM and he's out with me until around 10-11 PM.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Sharocks said:


> He's tons of fun, Waffles overall has been a great dog. Housebroken at 14 weeks, crate trained since day one, easy on leash work etc. He loves going to the dog park which is why I suggested it. It physically can take out a lot of energy even though I know it does almost nothing for him mentally. It's the mental frustration I think I'm getting back from him. My schedule goes as follows, 7 AM he's out in yard doing whatever, back in by 7:30, I go to work, I get home at 7 PM and he's out with me until around 10-11 PM.


OK - at 7 am ... give him the command to pee and then bring him back in the house and while you're getting ready run him through commands. 

When I'm in the shower, I put my dog in the "place" command and put cat treats on the table for the cat ... LOL the cat gets to "torment" the dog by eating treats, and Ky's practicing her impulse control by not eating the treats (or the cat) ... 

This is an example of something you spend 10 minutes on 4-5 times a day and after a couple of weeks / months have awesome results!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 2 year old dog. What we do (because I'm gone from about 8ish until around 6ish 4 days a week and 1/2 day on Friday) is go out somewhere around 6:00. He does his stuff and then we play chuck it, play toss and tug with a wubba toy, kick a basketball and, when it gets light enough, sometimes chase Frisbee rollers. Yes, some of this we're doing with a flashlight. He comes in and I rotate and take my old dog out while Varik waits inside. Then everyone (including the cat and fish) are fed breakfast. Around 7:45 or 8:00, Varik goes in his crate. When I get home in the evening, it's the reverse. Old dog out first and then Varik and I go back out to play again. Obedience commands are used throughout as well as working on impulse control. We hide toys in the house for him to find in another room (he loves that), we made scent boxes using shoe boxes.

I made my own flirt pole using a lunge whip and tied a stuffless stuffed animal on the end. Cost about $15 for the whip. He loves the flirt pole. 

He loves to tug. That's a good activity as well. I've even tied socks together to make a tug.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> We hide toys in the house for him to find in another room (he loves that), we made scent boxes using shoe boxes.
> 
> I made my own flirt pole using a lunge whip and tied a stuffless stuffed animal on the end. Cost about $15 for the whip. He loves the flirt pole.
> 
> He loves to tug. That's a good activity as well. I've even tied socks together to make a tug.


These are awesome ideas that are not a lot of money either! I bought a lunge whip and tied a T-Towel to it ... same idea ... something for the dog to grab and shake and growl at!


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

Galathiel said:


> I have a 2 year old dog. What we do (because I'm gone from about 8ish until around 6ish 4 days a week and 1/2 day on Friday) is go out somewhere around 6:00. He does his stuff and then we play chuck it, play toss and tug with a wubba toy, kick a basketball and, when it gets light enough, sometimes chase Frisbee rollers. Yes, some of this we're doing with a flashlight. He comes in and I rotate and take my old dog out while Varik waits inside. Then everyone (including the cat and fish) are fed breakfast. Around 7:45 or 8:00, Varik goes in his crate. When I get home in the evening, it's the reverse. Old dog out first and then Varik and I go back out to play again. Obedience commands are used throughout as well as working on impulse control. We hide toys in the house for him to find in another room (he loves that), we made scent boxes using shoe boxes.
> 
> I made my own flirt pole using a lunge whip and tied a stuffless stuffed animal on the end. Cost about $15 for the whip. He loves the flirt pole.
> 
> He loves to tug. That's a good activity as well. I've even tied socks together to make a tug.


I used a frozen sock for his teeth, I am using a regular non frozen sock for the lure essentially. Works like a charm and keeps the sock economy going haha



Kyleigh said:


> These are awesome ideas that are not a lot of money either! I bought a lunge whip and tied a T-Towel to it ... same idea ... something for the dog to grab and shake and growl at!


That's what he wants to do. Just playing. It's rough however.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes they can be rough but this is when you start teaching commands like gentle break leave it drop it etc. so you're incorporating training into play at the same time


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Watch these videos.

You can really wear out the dog playing games like tug. This will give him something to do with his mouth. You need to get that mouthiness under control. Your dog can learn to play like this and never hit your hand and respond to commands mid play. But you have to teach him. The videos are an example . To me it is very nuanced and really helpful to have a good trainer help you with this. But this gives you the idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyKGbJQ-ldc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgx6zWS1r_g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsWnL4VWZNg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0Y3HVWbJ7s


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

Kyleigh said:


> Yes they can be rough but this is when you start teaching commands like gentle break leave it drop it etc. so you're incorporating training into play at the same time


His leave it is great. But these are great ideas. 



DutchKarin said:


> Watch these videos.
> 
> You can really wear out the dog playing games like tug. This will give him something to do with his mouth. You need to get that mouthiness under control. Your dog can learn to play like this and never hit your hand and respond to commands mid play. But you have to teach him. The videos are an example . To me it is very nuanced and really helpful to have a good trainer help you with this. But this gives you the idea.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links. BTW, I originally wanted a Dutchie since they are smaller and less furry. Not sure if I would have been better with one or not honestly!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Man oh man! You have a high energy pup! Sounds quite a bit like my Titan. He's almost 6 and is still nuts.. his drive is just through the roof!

So, as a full-time working dog mom.. with a dog that sounds similar to yours.. this is our routine, obviously things change and there are adjustments, but on a general idea.. here you go:

0500-Outside to potty (command)

0520-Breakfast (command "go to bed, wait" then the release when I am done prepping and placing his food)

0630-1-2 mile run/walk, followed by down time while I get ready for work.(Depending on the workout I just did will depend on what we do) 

0730/0740-Outside we do one of two types of fetch 1)Play fetch for about 
20 minutes. I play 2-ball and he basically sprints for the whole time. While we are fetching, I do small commands, "aus" "leave it" wait" etc., but it's fairly quick and mostly sprinting. or 2) He doesn't get to just bring me a ball and chase after another. We bring out the more complicated commands--he "goes around" and "downs" by my right. He stops mid throw, stops mid way coming back. He downs after getting the ball. He releases the ball and leaves it to come to my front. He goes out of sight and I hide his ball for him to get. He practices healing of lead at my right and downing and staying as I throw his ball. really just about every command I can incorporate into a fetch game we do. It goes on for about 0 minutes. 

0800-1630-He is in the house by himself doing whatever he does while we are at work. 

1630-get home he gets some loving and then he goes outside to wait (does this on his own) 

1700-one of the 2 fetch sessions I explained above.

1800-1-2 mile walk or run a few times a week at this time.. if not, it's another fetch session. 

1900-dinner time, same routine as breakfast. 

2000-This changes depending on what we are doing that night.. it goes from fetch (one of the 2 types) to find it games inside, find games outside to a good chew session to puzzle games while we watch a movie or something. 

2100-bedtime! We "go potty" then "go to bed" where he practices impulse control while we get ready and he sits in his bed waiting for the treat he can see on the dresser. Treats get given.. bedtime ensues 

Weekends, we have a pretty similar activities, times just vary. Like the morning walk/run would be more like a 2-3 mile run and a visit to the park where we just destroy his energy with games and fetch  then while he lazies around after we get ready and do something.. but all included during the day is the billion fetch sessions, command and training sessions, more walk/runs, etc.

Something you may consider are scent games too. A good couple links below:

SCENT GAMES - Educating Your Dog's Nose | Suzanne Clothier

The Dog Trainer : Fun Nose Games for Your Dog :: Quick and Dirty Tips ?

That will help with inside boredom and give him something to think about. Another game that Titan really likes are puzzle games. I bought a few that he really likes some of these:

His favorite:

Ethical Pet Seek-A-Treat Shuffle Bone Puzzle Dog Toy

And just others that look good too:

puzzle game - Free Shipping at Chewy.com

I made a home made game too out of a cupcake tin and tennis balls to cover the holes. I put treats in random ones and he has to figure out where they are and how to get the tennis ball out. He love that too. 

When I get home next month, we are going to try him in another sport or trick class and just keep his brain occupied. We are also thinking about trying a flirt pole and seeing how he likes it. 

Ok.. that was long enough.. but you get the idea. You have a very active dog who needs to be constantly engaged. It's good to teach him an "off" switch too. That's where the commanded down time comes in in my schedule. Sometimes we just don't have time for all that.. we get busy, we have a long day at work and they need to understand that it's ok to just sit around sometimes. So training that too helps a lot with the energy. 

One more thing.. YOUR attitude. (not here just in general) try to get yourself to a place where you aren't fighting the amount of energy he has. He has it.. he needs to expend it.. It took me about 2 years to fully accept the energy my pup had and life was so much better when I did and learned how to give him what he needed. 

Hope some of that helps and gives you idea on how to keep your pup occupied..


----------



## Sharocks (Mar 6, 2015)

wyoung2153 said:


> Man oh man! You have a high energy pup! Sounds quite a bit like my Titan. He's almost 6 and is still nuts.. his drive is just through the roof!
> 
> So, as a full-time working dog mom.. with a dog that sounds similar to yours.. this is our routine, obviously things change and there are adjustments, but on a general idea.. here you go:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response, it definitely helps. I actually made a flirt pole with an old lacrosse stick last night. He loves it and his energy didn't come back on me with drool. Which is great. 

Today he's going to be inside from 12:30-7:30. His crate is large and he has numerous toys but the puzzle idea is great. Something to do will definitely help. Also even though he's in a crate, it means nothing he can get out. Has been doing it since 14 weeks of age. 

He's a thug.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha! an escape artist! Well either way he's sleeping somewhere while you're gone


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I do scent work with my girl. She can't be trusted to be in the general public right now (high DA and HA, as well as a crazy insane small prey drive), and she does not play with toys. At all. So I've had to get creative. She LOVES doing scent work. I poke small holes into empty water bottles, pop a sardine in them, and hide them throughout the house. Let her loose, and any time she finds one, massive praise and a sardine for a treat. I also got a muffin tin and put treats in random slots, put tennis balls over the holes, and she has to find which one the treat is hiding in. 

Outside, I lay food trails she has to follow. She loves this as well. Sometimes she gets a jackpot at the end (pile of high value food) and sometimes she just gets praise and love. I also run with her in the backyard. She LOVES to chase along side me. We run for about 20 minutes around and around in a circle (I'm lazy and out of breath and about to have a heart attack, or I would run her longer). 

I've found with my girl, she responds better to mental stimulation that physical. She can be walked (when I was able to walk her) for miles on end, ran for an hour (my son doing the running, see above, I don't have the stamina for that), and be a blitzo bundle of energy. Running through the house, knocking stuff down, jumping all over everything. But once I started the mental games, she settles very very well now, even without all the physical exercise she used to get.

ETA: all the tricks above I learned from the amazing members on this forum. They definitely help to steer you in the right direction!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My pup just turned 11 months old. Yes they are a challenge. I Noticed past few weeks huge multiple spurts of energy surges through out the day. Yikes time to beef up the exersice for both of us. I can tell how he runs all the pent up energy he has. When he get restless and want to play i give him a toy to play with it to keep his mouth occupied and stop him from mouthing me. He loves hide n seek games. Learning something new. Lot of great tricks on you tube to teach aside from practice training exercises. Hikes to new parks, walks an runs on beaches always tire him out.


----------



## WillySims101 (Sep 24, 2015)

My wife and I ride our bike with our two dogs and some days walk them as well. This seems to really calm our dogs down to the point where they nap afterwards. What is a flirt pole?


----------

